# CADPAT Puttees



## Pencil Tech (1 Oct 2005)

Lots of folks on these boards have commented on the amount of time and money CTS seems to putting into the seemingly dubious project to make CADPAT combat boots. If they want CADPAT on boots, wouldn't it be simpler to come up with some cheap and easy to use CADPAT puttees? What do people think?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Oct 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> If they want CADPAT on boots, wouldn't it be simpler to come up with some cheap and easy to use CADPAT puttees? What do people think?



I think someone's smoking something dubious.  

1) Puttees only cover the ankles anyway, not the whole boot.
2) If you've never had to wrap and wear them on a daily basis, don't wish for what you don't really want.
3) Sergeant Majors already have enough to do without reintroducing that dress item.

What you're looking for is gators, and we don't want those back either.


----------



## Pencil Tech (1 Oct 2005)

You're right, it's gaiters I was thinking of.   :-\ I don't think Sergeant Majors have nearly enough to do though.


----------



## Roger (1 Oct 2005)

I have Gortex gaters I purchased at MEC, they are great for wet grass, rain and mud....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Oct 2005)

SeargentS major.. btw.. just being anal...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Oct 2005)

Yes.....you are.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Oct 2005)

First time for everything on army.ca...


----------



## Britney Spears (1 Oct 2005)

There are apparently enough people who want to bring back the forage cap. Why not throw in some Cadpat spats too?


----------



## paracowboy (1 Oct 2005)

scarletts and pith helmets I say!
By the way, little lesson learned: when wearing scarletts and pith helmets, don't teach the troops to respond to the commands "Form hollow square! Fix bayonets! Prepare to repel cavalry! Front ranks kneeling, second ranks standing! Officers to the corners! In volley, by rank, fire!"


----------



## Pencil Tech (1 Oct 2005)

Ok, I started this ridiculous discussion and I wish I hadn't.  :'( I really meant gaiters, not puttees, and obviously that's gone over like a lead balloon (not that CADPAT boots isn't a funny idea). Anyway I'm sorry. So what do you guys think of tricorn hats with feathers?


----------



## davidk (1 Oct 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> Anyway I'm sorry. So what do you guys think of tricorn hats with feathers?



The Black Watch has already got the feathers, and a tricorn wouldn't be so bad I guess...so long as I don't have to wear it in CADPAT


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Oct 2005)

Ahhhhh.......... When will CADPAT mania end???? Whats next? CADPAT berets? Leave the boots & headgear as they are.


----------



## kyleg (2 Oct 2005)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> and a tricorn wouldn't be so bad I guess...



I should so slap you for that...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2005)

Already outlived it's usefullness.


----------

